# Farm Journal "Pulse" poll



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fellas, this is a really interesting poll to take part in....I have participated for the last couple of months and really enjoy it and find it informative. Its easy and is not a bit time consuming.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...national_panel/


----------

